# Butia (Jelly Palm) Wine



## Guapo (Jan 2, 2010)

A Newbie here. I can't seem to find a recipe for Jelly Palm Wine. There
are lots of "Jelly" recipe's online, but none for wine. So, I decided
to wing it. Last fall I picked some fruits from my palm tree. I would
welcome any comments about what I should do, shouldn't have done, etc
with this recipe. Thanks In Advance Here's what I did:

Jelly Palm Wine

for three gallons

Began 11/7/09

9 1/4 lbs. Jelly Palm Fruit, picked, washed, frozen, thawed and crushed
and added to mesh bag.
Water to 3 gal. mark
3 crushed campden tablets
2 1/2 tsp pectic enzyme
3 tsp nutrient
3/4 tsp tannin (grape)
1 tsp yeast energizer
13 1/2 cups sugar (brought S.G. to 1.80
3 tbsp Acid Blend (brought to .65)
__________________________________

11/8/09 tossed 1 pkg Lalvin 71B-1122 

__________________________________

11/11/09 No fermentation
added energizer and nutrient and tossed Cote des Blancs
and whoa Nelly! Began an active fermentation.
__________________________________

11/13/09 Sg @ 1.45 in AM, 1.25 PM. Racked (thru filter funnel) to carboy
Lots of junk to clear. Lees, pectin

___________________________________

12/23/09 Racked and added some Sparkaloid as there was so much stuff
clouding the wine. Looked like a very pulpy orange juice.
___________________________________

12/27/09 Degassed and added a tad more sparkaloid. Nearly clear now.
Putrid smell emanating from carboy during racking.

___________________________________

1/1/10 Very clear, smell is almost gone. Real aroma of fruit begining.
Pretty clear color, Golden Orange.

"


----------



## kma (Jul 17, 2015)

Guapo:

This is the Jelly Palm Wine recipe that I am trying. I would like to meet with you since your location is close to me. Thanks

Karl Andrews
[email protected]
Loxley, AL 36551


----------

